# Memory Foam Topper



## photosal

We have seen the memory foam topper thread, but have not been successful in adding to it. So we'll attempt herein to ask a question of those of you who have already purchased the topper from Overstock.com

What size did you order for the Outback queen size bed, ie. queen or king? If it needed trimming, what do you use to trim it?

Also, we use queen size sheets on ur current Outback mattress. They fit the mattress fine. Will a fitted sheet fit over the mattress plus 2 inch topper?

Photosal


----------



## HootBob

I would get the king size
And to trim it down to size
I trimmed mine a little big so the extra was at the window
I used a pair of large scissors

Don


----------



## LateralG

photosal said:


> We have seen the memory foam topper thread, but have not been successful in adding to it. So we'll attempt herein to ask a question of those of you who have already purchased the topper from Overstock.com
> 
> What size did you order for the Outback queen size bed, ie. queen or king? If it needed trimming, what do you use to trim it?
> 
> Also, we use queen size sheets on ur current Outback mattress. They fit the mattress fine. Will a fitted sheet fit over the mattress plus 2 inch topper?
> 
> Photosal
> [snapback]87621[/snapback]​


I haven't trimmed memory foam, but have successfully trimmed other foam padding of various thicknesses.

I use an electric carving knife with the blades lubricated with WD40. The kind of knife that has two side-by-side blades moving in opposite directions.


----------



## Swany

LateralG said:


> photosal said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have seen the memory foam topper thread, but have not been successful in adding to it. So we'll attempt herein to ask a question of those of you who have already purchased the topper from Overstock.com
> 
> What size did you order for the Outback queen size bed, ie. queen or king? If it needed trimming, what do you use to trim it?
> 
> Also, we use queen size sheets on ur current Outback mattress. They fit the mattress fine. Will a fitted sheet fit over the mattress plus 2 inch topper?
> 
> Photosal
> [snapback]87621[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't trimmed memory foam, but have successfully trimmed other foam padding of various thicknesses.
> 
> I use an electric carving knife with the blades lubricated with WD40. The kind of knife that has two side-by-side blades moving in opposite directions.
> [snapback]87625[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## Pastor John

We bought the 2" thick pad in the queen size and trimmed about 5 inches off the bottom of the pad with a large pair of scissors. We found the width of the queen size to be perfect. The combination of the mattress, memory pad, and mattress cover made for a pretty thick combination, but the "short queen" sized fitted sheets from Camper World fit well without a lot of difficulty. All of this added up to a very comfortable sleeping arrangement.


----------



## Swany

HootBob said:


> I would get the king size
> And to trim it down to size
> I trimmed mine a little big so the extra was at the window
> I used a pair of large scissors
> 
> Don
> [snapback]87623[/snapback]​


The Queen size beds used in RVs are called something like "short queens. They are the same width as a regular queen (60 inches but are 6 inches shorter (74 instead of 80 inches). I bought a queen size 2" topper and shortened it by 6". I used a straight edge and a razor blade, no big deal. the one I bought came from Costco and was about 120 bucks. It seems that recently one of the foam rubber manufacturers bought the other out and the prices went double! So the 120 that seemed like a lot was infact the best deal. When you shorten it the cover will be a bit long so fold it under.

There is a web site that sells foam rubber cut to size and covers made to size. It is as good of a deal but I was in a hurry when I bought mine.

The people at Outback that call those things they put in their TTs a matteress out to have their heads examined!


----------



## huntr70

Queen size here.....we just let the extra fold around the end of the short queen when you put the sheet on.

Steve


----------



## gone campin

photosal said:


> We have seen the memory foam topper thread, but have not been successful in adding to it. So we'll attempt herein to ask a question of those of you who have already purchased the topper from Overstock.com
> 
> What size did you order for the Outback queen size bed, ie. queen or king? If it needed trimming, what do you use to trim it?
> 
> Also, we use queen size sheets on ur current Outback mattress. They fit the mattress fine. Will a fitted sheet fit over the mattress plus 2 inch topper?
> 
> Photosal
> [snapback]87621[/snapback]​


We used the queen size memory foam and cut some off the end with an electric knife. We had no need for WD-40 and it worked just fine. I've cut three like this so far. I would be afraid of the WD-4- getting on the pad and then on the sheets. I had one from Boscov's Department Store that was $60.00 on our other trailer's queen size bed and it was great. Just cut it to go onto one of the bunks in the 31 RQS today because my son gave us his from Costco that was $120.00 and it was just a tad bit wider than the one we had from Boscov's.

They are worth the $60.00 or $120.00 as they turn any bed into a comfortable bed.

I just made the bed for the first time in th 31 RQS with the memory foam and used queen sheets from Taget and they fit real nice it seems. They are the same sheets I had in the other trailer and they seem to fit a little better in this one.

You'll be glad you got the memory foam.

Linda


----------



## Oregon_Camper

King size is the same price as Queen/Twin...might as well get the biggest one and trim to exact fit. Leave a litttle extra so it will wrap around the standard mattress a bit.

We had enough left over for one of the extra bunks. The two bunks that my sons use were cut from a King Size as well.

Get a SHARP knife or razor blade and you'll cut through it just fine.


----------



## Not Yet

We use the queen on the rear slide with no trimming. I also bought a queen for the bunks, cut in half - perfect fit. I used a utility knife to cut, no problems. Purchased from overstock.com

Jared


----------



## gone campin

Swany said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would get the king size
> And to trim it down to size
> I trimmed mine a little big so the extra was at the window
> I used a pair of large scissors
> 
> Don
> [snapback]87623[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> The Queen size beds used in RVs are called something like "short queens. They are the same width as a regular queen (60 inches but are 6 inches shorter (74 instead of 80 inches). I bought a queen size 2" topper and shortened it by 6". I used a straight edge and a razor blade, no big deal. the one I bought came from Costco and was about 120 bucks. It seems that recently one of the foam rubber manufacturers bought the other out and the prices went double! So the 120 that seemed like a lot was infact the best deal. When you shorten it the cover will be a bit long so fold it under.
> 
> There is a web site that sells foam rubber cut to size and covers made to size. It is as good of a deal but I was in a hurry when I bought mine.
> 
> The people at Outback that call those things they put in their TTs a matteress out to have their heads examined!
> [snapback]87630[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

The one I just cut down from Costco's had a cover and I expected to have several inches of cover left to tuck and I did not. I was a little bewildered over that.







In fact I had to force the memory foam into the cover to close it?
A friend of mine went to Costco's last week and bought one for the $120.00 price here in Baltimore. So did her son. There might be some still out there for that price.









Linda


----------



## Lady Di

We got the 3" queen from Overstock.com. It fit perfectly, no trimming needed.
It definitely makes the mattress more comfortable.
We will know for sure next weekend, we have a big backyard camping trip planned.

Rita


----------



## summergames84

"Queen size here.....we just let the extra fold around the end of the short queen when you put the sheet on.

Steve"

We did the same as Steve, and just left it long and allowed the excesse to fold at the end of the bed. Regular queen sheets fit over the excess just fine. I thought at some point we might want to use the topper on some other bed, so I kept it the queen size. It is very comfortable!


----------



## PDX_Doug

DW just bought a 2" on Overstock for $79.99 plus shipping.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> DW just bought a 2" on Overstock for $79.99 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87671[/snapback]​


Oh...getting ready for the big PNW Rally eh? You're going to ask yourself why you waited this long to add this foam...soooooo nice.


----------



## Sluggo54

huntr70 said:


> Queen size here.....we just let the extra fold around the end of the short queen when you put the sheet on.
> 
> Steve
> [snapback]87631[/snapback]​


Take one end of the fitted sheet and fold it back on itself about two inches, then fold it back forward again in the original direction. Looking at it from the edge, the fabric is sort of in the shape of a "Z". Fire up momma's Singer and run a zig-zag hem down both sides of the fold. The second one is to prevent the sheet from bunching up when washed and dried. It'll fit much better. When you make the bed, put this end at the pillow end; it'll be under the pillows. 
If, like me, you have trouble working with a material that doesn't maintain its dimensions when you push and shove it around, enlist DW to do this. If YOU do it, though, she will think you a genius.









Slug


----------



## Devildog

PDX_Doug said:


> DW just bought a 2" on Overstock for $79.99 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87671[/snapback]​


What size did you get Doug, I see it there on Overstock, might go ahead and order myself one as well, great mod for the new season!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> DW just bought a 2" on Overstock for $79.99 plus shipping.Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87671[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...getting ready for the big PNW Rally eh? You're going to ask yourself why you waited this long to add this foam...soooooo nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]87720[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Actually, my back has been asking me why I waited so long to do this for, oh, about a year now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam

OK, we haven't gotten our TT yet, so what is the deal?







Is the mattress that bad? It seems as though everyone has added this memory foam. Should I order one as well?

Thanks,
Riz


----------



## LateralG

Dang, you folks better be right. I just ordered the California King, same price as others, without DW's knowledge. Might I be sleeping alone?


----------



## bearlyrunning

We bought the queen size from Target for 60.00, fits perfect. The nicer one from costco we could not get the creases out of for 4 days and returned it. We just got back from a weekend in Northern California, MUCH nicer than before. I highly recommend it. The mattress seems warmer as well, the temps were in the 40's and we were snug. I'll have to get another for the bunks and cut it in half. Are they too warm in the summer?
John


----------



## Oregon_Camper

RizFam said:


> OK, we haven't gotten our TT yet, so what is the deal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the mattress that bad? It seems as though everyone has added this memory foam. Should I order one as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> Riz
> [snapback]87796[/snapback]​


The "mattress" (not sure why they call it that) in most all TT are done dirt cheap. The $100 you'll spend on a foam topper will be peanuts compared to the chiropractor bill you'll have if you don't get one.


----------



## mjatalley

HootBob said:


> I would get the king size
> And to trim it down to size
> I trimmed mine a little big so the extra was at the window
> I used a pair of large scissors
> 
> Don
> [snapback]87623[/snapback]​


I just ordered a king size 2" from overstock.com for $69.99. The extra might work on the couch when it's folded down for our son.


----------



## RizFam

[snapback]87796[/snapback]​[/quote]

The "mattress" (not sure why they call it that) in most all TT are done dirt cheap. The $100 you'll spend on a foam topper will be peanuts compared to the chiropractor bill you'll have if you don't get one.








[snapback]87853[/snapback]​[/quote]

Well Alrighty Then ........... I'm on it







Thanks Oregon_Camper!


----------



## matty1

I had ordered the 2" 4lb density king from overstock, and we put it on the bed in the house to try it out. It is deceptively heavy. I really like it, the DW is not sure, she feels she doesn't sink in enough to be comfortable, kind of sits on top. and I say "it must be because you are so light" ...brownie points

I think it is definitely warmer...


----------



## PDX_Doug

matty1 said:


> I really like it, the DW is not sure, she feels she doesn't sink in enough to be comfortable, kind of sits on top. and I say "it must be because you are so light" ...brownie points


Oh, you are good, Matty! Very, very, good!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## FLYakman

Bought the 2" Queen memory foam topper from Sam's Club. Fits fine with no trimming. Had a harder time finding short queen sheets. CW was out and did not know when they would be in again. Went to PPL in Houston via the net and got them in 2 days for a couple of bucks more than CW. They fit fine.

Rayman


----------



## Oregon_Camper

matty1 said:


> I had ordered the 2" 4lb density king from overstock, and we put it on the bed in the house to try it out. It is deceptively heavy. I really like it, the DW is not sure, she feels she doesn't sink in enough to be comfortable, kind of sits on top. and I say "it must be because you are so light" ...brownie points
> 
> I think it is definitely warmer...
> [snapback]88024[/snapback]​


Did you give it 24hrs to expand? They are pretty compressed when you first get them.


----------



## Thor

We bought our 2" topper at Costco. Queen size for us. I have not trimed. I will this year...changing of the sheets is a bit tight. A proper fit means about a 2" trim off of one end.

Thor


----------



## matty1

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did you give it 24hrs to expand? They are pretty compressed when you first get them.
> [snapback]88425[/snapback]​


you are right they are compressed, came in about a 1' by 1' box rolled up in a tight little ball. I let it sit for a couple days on the dining room floor, to unfurl and air out a little. It had a peculiar odor for awhile, still get a wiff of it every now and then.


----------



## HootBob

DW just told me Wally world has them again for around $60.00
I have to pick some up for the bunkhouse

Don


----------



## gone campin

Rayman said:


> Bought the 2" Queen memory foam topper from Sam's Club. Fits fine with no trimming. Had a harder time finding short queen sheets. CW was out and did not know when they would be in again. Went to PPL in Houston via the net and got them in 2 days for a couple of bucks more than CW. They fit fine.
> 
> Rayman
> [snapback]88388[/snapback]​


I use the Egyptian Cotton Queen Sheets that Targets sells and have no trouble at all . They fit really great with the memory foam. Sheets are 33 for a whole queen set and they are so soft.

Linda


----------



## RizFam

OK, I see Overstock.com carries a 2", a Deluxe 2" & a 3" ......... does anyone know the differences, as far as the fit & the comfort? I will be applying a mattress pad as well & I'm not sure if a queen mattress pad would fit over the 3" foam topper? Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Riz


----------



## Oregon_Camper

RizFam said:


> OK, I see Overstock.com carries a 2", a Deluxe 2" & a 3" ......... does anyone know the differences, as far as the fit & the comfort? I will be applying a mattress pad as well & I'm not sure if a queen mattress pad would fit over the 3" foam topper? Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,
> Riz
> [snapback]88823[/snapback]​


We bought the 2" for our Queen bed and the boys beds in the bunk house and love it. Not sure how much more comfortable I could be....they are awesome.


----------



## RizFam

> We bought the 2" for our Queen bed and the boys beds in the bunk house and love it. Not sure how much more comfortable I could be....they are awesome.










Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper

RizFam said:


> We bought the 2" for our Queen bed and the boys beds in the bunk house and love it. Not sure how much more comfortable I could be....they are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]88844[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No problem..


----------



## RizFam

OK, so I'm thinking no one has tried the Deluxe 2" topper?


----------



## Texas Friends

We bought the 2" memory foam Queen size pad from "Sams Club" for about $110.00... We had to cut about 6" off the bottom but the width was perfect. As far as cutting I highly recommend and electric carving knife. It slices thru like butter and makes a very clean straight cut!

sleep tight!


----------



## matty1

RizFam said:


> OK, so I'm thinking no one has tried the Deluxe 2" topper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]89103[/snapback]​


I am no memory foam expert, but only thing I kept finding on the web was to make sure it was at least the 4lb density.


----------



## RizFam

> I am no memory foam expert, but only thing I kept finding on the web was to make sure it was at least the 4lb density.


Thanks Matty1


----------



## PDX_Doug

PDX_Shannon just called with news that our topper just arrived from Overstock!
I will get it laid out in the Outback this weekend.









Man! I can't wait to try this thing!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor

PDX_Doug said:


> PDX_Shannon just called with news that our topper just arrived from Overstock!
> I will get it laid out in the Outback this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man! I can't wait to try this thing!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]89453[/snapback]​


If it was anything like mine it will take a day to expand.

Thor


----------



## TheDoxieHaus

Thanks for all the info guys, we ordered our topper form Overstock.com yesterday. We got the 2" Deluxe model for 79.99 with only 2.95 S&H.

I had been toying with the idea of getting one, but this thread convinced me to take the plunge!


----------



## RizFam

Doxie,

Can you let me know what you think? I am thinking of getting the Deluxe 2" as well. We don't have our TT yet, so if you love yours then I'll order it.









Thanks,
Riz


----------



## h2oman

Wife made me do this right away. My question is(and I hope I don't offend to many) does this really qualify as a mod?


----------



## PDX_Doug

h2oman said:


> Wife made me do this right away. My question is(and I hope I don't offend to many) does this really qualify as a mod?
> [snapback]89595[/snapback]​


You bet it does! Put a notch in the old belt!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thor said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> 
> PDX_Shannon just called with news that our topper just arrived from Overstock!
> I will get it laid out in the Outback this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man! I can't wait to try this thing!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]89453[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> If it was anything like mine it will take a day to expand.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]89470[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Same as mine...don't think this will be ready to go in 30 minutes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

h2oman said:


> Wife made me do this right away. My question is(and I hope I don't offend to many) does this really qualify as a mod?
> [snapback]89595[/snapback]​


The simple answer for me is YES. You've changed something on the Outback away from the original design.


----------



## photosal

Weâ€™ve seen the responses from some of you who mentioned mtfâ€™s at both 
Walmart and Target. So DW set off yesterday to check out Walmart. She
found a topper there. But it had no density information. So she headed to 
Target to do the same research. Target also had mtfâ€™s, but only 1 1/2 â€œ 
versions, and again no density information.

So weâ€™ve decided to order online from overstock. But since weâ€™ve seen 
different sizes, dependent upon where obtained, weâ€™re going to order the 
2â€ in king size. We have a king size mattress in the house, so if it does not
fit that mattress, weâ€™ll just trim it down to fit the queen mattress in the 5er.

Thanks to all of you who have contributed your experience on this issue.

Photosal


----------



## Oregon_Camper

photosal said:


> Weâ€™ve seen the responses from some of you who mentioned mtfâ€™s at both
> Walmart and Target. So DW set off yesterday to check out Walmart. She
> found a topper there. But it had no density information. So she headed to
> Target to do the same research. Target also had mtfâ€™s, but only 1 1/2 â€œ
> versions, and again no density information.
> 
> So weâ€™ve decided to order online from overstock. But since weâ€™ve seen
> different sizes, dependent upon where obtained, weâ€™re going to order the
> 2â€ in king size. We have a king size mattress in the house, so if it does not
> fit that mattress, weâ€™ll just trim it down to fit the queen mattress in the 5er.
> 
> Thanks to all of you who have contributed your experience on this issue.
> 
> Photosal
> [snapback]89754[/snapback]​


Better up that order to two...once you sleep on one, you're going to want one for the other mattress....


----------



## RizFam

> Better up that order to two...once you sleep on one, you're going to want one for the other mattress....


OK, you've convinced me. I just ordered 2 Deluxe 2" MF toppers from Overstock.com a Queen for the TT & a King for home .........Thanks!









RizFam
(Tami)


----------



## h2oman

PDX_Doug said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife made me do this right away.Â My question is(and I hope I don't offend to many) does this really qualify as a mod?
> [snapback]89595[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> You bet it does! Put a notch in the old belt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug
> [snapback]89601[/snapback]​
Click to expand...


----------



## tdvffjohn

h2oman said:


> Wife made me do this right away. My question is(and I hope I don't offend to many) does this really qualify as a mod?
> [snapback]89595[/snapback]​


We count a paper towel holder so of course the memory bed does









John


----------



## HootBob

Anything you do to the camper that will make it easier and nice to camp is a Mod









Don


----------



## h2oman

HootBob said:


> Anything you do to the camper that will make it easier and nice to camp is a Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]89892[/snapback]​


So you're saying my beer bottle opener is a mod too?

*WHOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Oregon_Camper

h2oman said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you do to the camper that will make it easier and nice to camp is a Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]89892[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying my beer bottle opener is a mod too?
> 
> [snapback]89924[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Did you mount it to the trailer? If so, then heck ya!!


----------



## h2oman

Oregon_Camper said:


> h2oman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything you do to the camper that will make it easier and nice to camp is a Mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don
> [snapback]89892[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying my beer bottle opener is a mod too?
> 
> [snapback]89924[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you mount it to the trailer? If so, then heck ya!!
> [snapback]89931[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Of course. Should I post pics?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Another silly question.............Of course


----------



## h2oman

Ok.


----------



## photosal

Hi,
Again thanks to all who have responded.

WE orderd from overstocked and recived our king size Memory Foam. WE have a king sized bed in our house so decided to put this one on it. All I can say is!

It's GERRRRRRRRRRRRATE !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks all
photosal


----------



## RizFam

> WE orderd from overstocked and recived our king size Memory Foam. WE have a king sized bed in our house so decided to put this one on it. All I can say is!
> 
> It's GERRRRRRRRRRRRATE !!!!!!!!!!!!!


*DITTO! *
I bought a king for the house & a queen for the TT & DH's back is feeling better & better everyday.









Thanks for the AWESOME tip,
Tami


----------



## Devildog

Is the slide out bed in the 25RSS a queen or full size? I know a lot have ordered the queen for theirs and trimmed them to fit.


----------



## RizFam

Devildog,

I think it is a Queen.

Tami


----------



## ee4308

RizFam said:


> OK, you've convinced me. I just ordered 2 Deluxe 2" MF toppers from Overstock.com a Queen for the TT & a King for home .........Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RizFam
> (Tami)
> [snapback]89843[/snapback]​


Just placed my order with Overstock.com for the Queen Deluxe 2" MF Topper.


----------



## RizFam

Eugene you will NOT be sorry ............awesome product









Tami


----------



## Lady Di

It is a queen. It fit right out of t he box. No trimming necessary.


----------



## PDX_Doug

We just added a 2" topper from Overstock.com to the rear slide in our 28RS-DS for last weeks first 2006 trip. What a difference! In the past, 2 nights was about the limit before my back really started to feel it. This trip was 3 nights, and I slept better than I do at home! Two thumbs WAY UP!
















BTW, we purchased a Queen size topper, and it was a pefect fit right out of the box. No trimming needed at all.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Devildog

Ok, I see the 3lb density with bonus pillows for $69, and the deluxe 4lb density for $79(at overstock.com).

I believe Doug and few others got the 4lb density, has anyone bought the 3lb density and if so, is it just as nice?


----------



## RizFam

> Devildog Posted Today, 10:33 PM
> Ok, I see the 3lb density with bonus pillows for $69, and the deluxe 4lb density for $79(at overstock.com).
> 
> I believe Doug and few others got the 4lb density, has anyone bought the 3lb density and if so, is it just as nice?


I was told by a few different people to get the 4lb density & I took that advice.
Hope this helps.

Tami


----------



## prevish gang

Thanks for the advise about the mattress topper. We took our first trip out this weekend and my lower back was needing some support. We had considered trading out the mattress for our really comfortable air mattress, but it sounds like it wouldn't have fit anyway since the space is several inches short or a real queen. I went to Boscov's site and amazingly enough the 129.00 topper is on sale until April 5th for 59.99. Normally you could get free shipping, but this is a heavy UPS delivery so I had to pay an additional 19.00. Still way under regular price though and if it works, I am all for it. I ordered something from Boscov's at Christmas time ( about a week and a half before christmas) and it was delivered amazingly fast. Thanks for the great advise to my first real issue.


----------



## ee4308

RizFam said:


> Eugene you will NOT be sorry ............awesome productÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]97683[/snapback]​


Placed my order for the Deluxe 2" Queen MF Topper with Overstock.com Sunday and it came in today (quick service, I thought).







Got it lying in the floor getting "fat".







Can't hardly wait to try it out. Thanks for the advice, Tami.


----------



## mountainlady56

For those of you that ordered with the bonus neck pillows, you WON'T be disappointed!! They cradle your neck and really support it.......great for after long drives, especially. I used to use one after my first neck surgery, and at the time, the only ones out were by Tempur-Pedic and, in 2000, they were around $100!! The last one I bought was around $129. Can't use the contoured pillows, now, as my neck's been fused from cervical-3 to cervical-7. However, these things are great, and if you have any neck tension problems, I highly advise getting them.
Darlene action


----------



## RizFam

> Placed my order for the Deluxe 2" Queen MF Topper with Overstock.com Sunday and it came in today (quick service, I thought). Got it lying in the floor getting "fat". Can't hardly wait to try it out. Thanks for the advice, Tami.


You're welcome Eugene, have you had a chance to sleep on it yet?

Tami


----------



## wolfwood

OK *OK* 

You talked us into it! We just ordered our very own 3" Foam Topper from Overstocks.com! Maybe we'll even have it for next weekend!

Pillow Endorsement here: I do use one of those memory foam pillows in the house 'cuz I'm "required" to keep my neck at the "proper angle at all times" due to cervical bone spurs (ouch!). After many months of trying many other approaches, the pillow with the "archy thingy" on the edge does make a world of difference. Sooooo....now I have one JUST for the TT....no more hauling my bed pillow through the yard like a 5y/o with her "binky"







Ok - so the "binky" lives in the TT all the time - got a problem with that ???


----------



## RizFam

> wolfwood Posted Today, 02:55 PM
> OK OK










GO WOLFIE....... GO WOLFIE 








You won't be sorry








Tami


----------



## ee4308

RizFam said:


> Placed my order for the Deluxe 2" Queen MF Topper with Overstock.com Sunday and it came in today (quick service, I thought).Â Got it lying in the floor getting "fat".Â Can't hardly wait to try it out. Thanks for the advice, Tami.Â
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome Eugene, have you had a chance to sleep on it yet?
> 
> Tami
> [snapback]99348[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No, not yet. First chance to check it out will be 21Apr at F.D. Roosvelt State Park. Pine Mountain, GA. sunny Looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## ee4308

wolfwood said:


> OK *OK*
> 
> You talked us into it! We just ordered our very own 3" Foam Topper from Overstocks.com! Maybe we'll even have it for next weekend!


Might better call back and get a couple extra ones. When the dogs find out how good it sleeps............


----------



## wolfwood

ee4308 said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> OKÂ *OK*
> 
> You talked us into it!Â We just ordered our very own 3" Foam Topper from Overstocks.com!Â Maybe we'll even have it for next weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Might better call back and get a couple extra ones. When the dogs find out how good it sleeps............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]99379[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

That's why we ordered the 3" instead of the 2". The extra inch is for them


----------



## prevish gang

Just wanted to let you know I got a 2.5 inch memory foam topper from Boscovs with the same density as the other foams and that completely got the job done. Ordered it on Sunday night around midnight after reading the forums and it arrived on Wed. They have a great shipping dept. It was the 2nd time I had ordered from them with the same result. In addition, it was on sale from 129.00 to 59.95! It is so comfortable and I am completely satisfied. Try Boscovs.com.
Darlene (the prevish gang)


----------



## mnolan

WOW what a topic! Lots of people chiming in, I want to buy one just so I can participate in this convrsation. Whos going to post the link from overstock.com to make this easier!


----------



## wolfwood

mnolan said:


> WOW what a topic! Lots of people chiming in, I want to buy one just so I can participate in this convrsation. Whos going to post the link from overstock.com to make this easier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]99388[/snapback]​


come on, Mike....don't give 'em the wrong impression of NH-ites.

oh, ok...
http://overstock.com


----------



## gone campin

wolfwood said:


> OK *OK*
> 
> You talked us into it! We just ordered our very own 3" Foam Topper from Overstocks.com! Maybe we'll even have it for next weekend!
> 
> Pillow Endorsement here: I do use one of those memory foam pillows in the house 'cuz I'm "required" to keep my neck at the "proper angle at all times" due to cervical bone spurs (ouch!). After many months of trying many other approaches, the pillow with the "archy thingy" on the edge does make a world of difference. Sooooo....now I have one JUST for the TT....no more hauling my bed pillow through the yard like a 5y/o with her "binky"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok - so the "binky" lives in the TT all the time - got a problem with that ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]99357[/snapback]​


Wolfie,







Wasn't it a bummer to carry your pillow everywhere. I don't carry it to the trailer anymore but I do carry it everywhere else that I go without my trailer and yes the family makes fun of me. There goes MOM with her pillow. I do feel like a five year old with it. But oh well! As long as they are making fun of me they are leaving someone else alone.

Linda


----------



## gone campin

prevish gang said:


> Just wanted to let you know I got a 2.5 inch memory foam topper from Boscovs with the same density as the other foams and that completely got the job done. Ordered it on Sunday night around midnight after reading the forums and it arrived on Wed. They have a great shipping dept. It was the 2nd time I had ordered from them with the same result. In addition, it was on sale from 129.00 to 59.95! It is so comfortable and I am completely satisfied. Try Boscovs.com.
> Darlene (the prevish gang)
> [snapback]99384[/snapback]​


Hate to tell you all this but they are always $59.99 any size.

Linda


----------



## wolfwood

gone campin said:


> As long as they are making fun of me they are leaving someone else alone.
> [snapback]99397[/snapback]​


...and isn't it a sorry thing when THAT's what our purpose in life has become.....







Oh well. The good news is that we still HAVE a purpose!!!!

(yes - the pillow goes everywhere else now, too. Good thing it smushes down flat in a suitcase!!!!)

and, yes, the 'BINKY' is still in the TT!!!


----------



## gone campin

wolfwood said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are making fun of me they are leaving someone else alone.
> [snapback]99397[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...and isn't it a sorry thing when THAT's what our purpose in life has become.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. The good news is that we still HAVE a purpose!!!!
> 
> (yes - the pillow goes everywhere else now, too. Good thing it smushes down flat in a suitcase!!!!)
> 
> and, yes, the 'BINKY' is still in the TT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]99399[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I carry mine proudly to and fro, out in the open no suitcase for mine! I hold my head up high!


----------



## wolfwood

gone campin said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are making fun of me they are leaving someone else alone.
> [snapback]99397[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...and isn't it a sorry thing when THAT's what our purpose in life has become.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. The good news is that we still HAVE a purpose!!!!
> 
> (yes - the pillow goes everywhere else now, too. Good thing it smushes down flat in a suitcase!!!!)
> 
> and, yes, the 'BINKY' is still in the TT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]99399[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I carry mine proudly to and fro, out in the open no suitcase for mine! I hold my head up high!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]99401[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong. I am NOT a closetted pillow toter! But my hands are usually otherwise full of leashes and collars and water bottles and dog brushes and...oh yeah...dogs.


----------



## gone campin

You know Wolifie I knew that!























Was only thinking of myself and my pillow!









Linda


----------



## prevish gang

gone campin said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got a 2.5 inch memory foam topper from Boscovs with the same density as the other foams and that completely got the job done. Ordered it on Sunday night around midnight after reading the forums and it arrived on Wed. They have a great shipping dept. It was the 2nd time I had ordered from them with the same result. In addition, it was on sale from 129.00 to 59.95! It is so comfortable and I am completely satisfied. Try Boscovs.com.
> Darlene (the prevish gang)
> [snapback]99384[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you all this but they are always $59.99 any size.
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]99398[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I guess I looked in the wrong places, but for the 4lb density most that I saw were $120 plus $$. Shucks, I thought I found a deal.


----------



## gone campin

prevish gang said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got a 2.5 inch memory foam topper from Boscovs with the same density as the other foams and that completely got the job done.Â Ordered it on Sunday night around midnight after reading the forums and it arrived on Wed.Â They have a great shipping dept.Â It was the 2nd time I had ordered from them with the same result.Â In addition, it was on sale from 129.00 to 59.95!Â It is so comfortable and I am completely satisfied.Â Try Boscovs.com.
> Darlene (the prevish gang)
> [snapback]99384[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you all this but they are always $59.99 any size.
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]99398[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I looked in the wrong places, but for the 4lb density most that I saw were $120 plus $$. Shucks, I thought I found a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]99452[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I got mine from Boscov's over 2 years ago for $59.99. I found out about it from a lady at work who bought hers before that and she said they are always that price. Everytime I have looked on website they have been that price. I bought mine at the Boscov's Store and it was $59.99. I do not know the density. Mine is 2.5 inches thick though.

Linda


----------



## prevish gang

gone campin said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just wanted to let you know I got a 2.5 inch memory foam topper from Boscovs with the same density as the other foams and that completely got the job done. Ordered it on Sunday night around midnight after reading the forums and it arrived on Wed. They have a great shipping dept. It was the 2nd time I had ordered from them with the same result. In addition, it was on sale from 129.00 to 59.95! It is so comfortable and I am completely satisfied. Try Boscovs.com.
> Darlene (the prevish gang)
> [snapback]99384[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you all this but they are always $59.99 any size.
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]99398[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess I looked in the wrong places, but for the 4lb density most that I saw were $120 plus $$. Shucks, I thought I found a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]99452[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got mine from Boscov's over 2 years ago for $59.99. I found out about it from a lady at work who bought hers before that and she said they are always that price. Everytime I have looked on website they have been that price. I bought mine at the Boscov's Store and it was $59.99. I do not know the density. Mine is 2.5 inches thick though.
> 
> Linda
> [snapback]99454[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Yeah, it said regular price 129, sale price 59.99. I had looked at Overstock and they were 120 the day I looked for the same density, but 3 inches. I just got excited and decided to give up 1/2 inch for half the price. Who knows, maybe Boscovs always has them on sale. The one thing I know is that they are great to deal with. The other thing I know is that the mattress is very comfortable now. We purchased a used TT, so I Lysoled the mattress, covered it in a plastic mattress protector, added the memory foam topper and then put an overfilled mattress pad on top. Add egyptian cotton sateen sheets, down blankets and a matelesse coverlet and you have one great bed!


----------



## gone campin

I have a Sleep Number bed at home and I prefer to sleep in the trailer bed, but yours sounds even better. How do you get out of it when camping?


----------



## prevish gang

gone campin said:


> I have a Sleep Number bed at home and I prefer to sleep in the trailer bed, but yours sounds even better. How do you get out of it when camping?
> [snapback]99521[/snapback]​


I'm spoiled there too; that's why I couldn't settle. I had recently purchased a Sterns and Foster pillowtop with memory foam and it is fantastic. Add the great sheets, down comforters and coverlets and down pillows and when you go to bed, you sigh with relief. You can never be too comfortable when you sleep because based upon the sleep you get it effects your entire day.


----------



## RVCarolina

prevish gang said:


> Just wanted to let you know I got a 2.5 inch memory foam topper from Boscovs with the same density as the other foams and that completely got the job done. Ordered it on Sunday night around midnight after reading the forums and it arrived on Wed. They have a great shipping dept. It was the 2nd time I had ordered from them with the same result. In addition, it was on sale from 129.00 to 59.95! It is so comfortable and I am completely satisfied. Try Boscovs.com.
> Darlene (the prevish gang)
> [snapback]99384[/snapback]​


Well, I've looked twice at the Boscov's website, and all I can find is a 2.5 pound density, 2.5" thick topper for $99.99 for Queen size (on sale) Not a good deal. Would you please look and see if they still have the one you bought? I'm wanting to order one before our next trip.
Thanks, Fred


----------



## prevish gang

prevish gang said:


> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Sleep Number bed at home and I prefer to sleep in the trailer bed, but yours sounds even better. How do you get out of it when camping?
> [snapback]99521[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm spoiled there too; that's why I couldn't settle. I had recently purchased a Sterns and Foster pillowtop with memory foam and it is fantastic. Add the great sheets, down comforters and coverlets and down pillows and when you go to bed, you sigh with relief. You can never be too comfortable when you sleep because based upon the sleep you get it effects your entire day.
> [snapback]99582[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Fred, 
I am sorry but they don't have the one I ordered. I checked and now they have the one your describe. I'm sorry. I even went to QVC, HSN and Overstock to see if I could find a better deal. Sometimes I see these at Costco and Sam's Club. Perhaps they may have something good going. I will continue to look around and see if there is a better deal.








Darlene


----------



## gone campin

prevish gang said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Sleep Number bed at home and I prefer to sleep in the trailer bed, but yours sounds even better. How do you get out of it when camping?
> [snapback]99521[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm spoiled there too; that's why I couldn't settle. I had recently purchased a Sterns and Foster pillowtop with memory foam and it is fantastic. Add the great sheets, down comforters and coverlets and down pillows and when you go to bed, you sigh with relief. You can never be too comfortable when you sleep because based upon the sleep you get it effects your entire day.
> [snapback]99582[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fred,
> I am sorry but they don't have the one I ordered. I checked and now they have the one your describe. I'm sorry. I even went to QVC, HSN and Overstock to see if I could find a better deal. Sometimes I see these at Costco and Sam's Club. Perhaps they may have something good going. I will continue to look around and see if there is a better deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> [snapback]99727[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Fred and Darlene,


----------



## gone campin

prevish gang said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gone campin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Sleep Number bed at home and I prefer to sleep in the trailer bed, but yours sounds even better. How do you get out of it when camping?
> [snapback]99521[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm spoiled there too; that's why I couldn't settle. I had recently purchased a Sterns and Foster pillowtop with memory foam and it is fantastic. Add the great sheets, down comforters and coverlets and down pillows and when you go to bed, you sigh with relief. You can never be too comfortable when you sleep because based upon the sleep you get it effects your entire day.
> [snapback]99582[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fred,
> I am sorry but they don't have the one I ordered. I checked and now they have the one your describe. I'm sorry. I even went to QVC, HSN and Overstock to see if I could find a better deal. Sometimes I see these at Costco and Sam's Club. Perhaps they may have something good going. I will continue to look around and see if there is a better deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene
> [snapback]99727[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Fred and Darlene,
I am really shocked. This is the first time in a couple of years I have not seen all sizes be one price-$59.99. If you have a store near you I would try going in and checking the prices. Wish you luck, if I see anything I'll let you know. The one that Sam's Club has for $120.00 is a really really comfortable one also. Even though it is double the price it is worth it for the comfort.

Linda


----------



## RVCarolina

I think we are going to get the 2", 4 lb. topper from Overstock.com 
Fred


----------



## Devildog

That is my luck, been out of town, plan on ordering when I get back in, and now they aren't on sale for $59.99 anymore! Guess if you snooze you lose, huh?

Might go ahead and order one for the house from Overstock to try it out.


----------



## prevish gang

RVCarolina said:


> I think we are going to get the 2", 4 lb. topper from Overstock.com
> Fred
> [snapback]99972[/snapback]​


That should probably help. If you want additional padding you can always get an overfilled mattress protector or featherbed topper. Sorry the other one wasn't available for you.

Darlene P.


----------



## rtavi

3 inch Queen size from Overstock.com. Haven't decided whether to trim the end yet since very little over lap. Got to order some of Overstocks deep pocket sheets. We earlier bought one of these for our bedroom and liked it so well that we bought one for 5er. First time I slept on the crummy stock mattress my back locked up so bad I couldnt straighten up for 2 hours. Slept on the memory foam on top of same mattress Friday and felt just fine. Overstock $147 for either queen or king $2 shipping no tax.


----------



## h2oman

I don't actually have anything to add to this. I just wanted to be the 100th person to post on it.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Missed


----------



## ee4308

tdvffjohn said:


> Missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]100270[/snapback]​


Yep, he got beat out by rtavi for the 100th!


----------



## gone campin

Overstock.com has a 2 inch for $69.00 now any size.

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PA...PROD_ID=1862668


----------



## h2oman




----------



## Oregon_Camper

h2oman said:


> I don't actually have anything to add to this. I just wanted to be the 100th person to post on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]100267[/snapback]​


Psst...go back and edit your post and say you wanted to be the 101st person.


----------



## Devildog

gone campin said:


> Overstock.com has a 2 inch for $69.00 now any size.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?PA...PROD_ID=1862668
> [snapback]100293[/snapback]​


Alright, after 8 pages of posts I believe I am finally convinced. Biggest dilema now is whether it is a standard king or a cal king!

I will be ordering tomorrow for the home bed first, only way to convince the wife!


----------



## Devildog

Ok, it is done, I order one for the house and one for the Outback, hope it is worth all the hype that has built it up and made me spend $150!!! Got it from Overstock by the way, checked the others, none on sale right now.


----------



## Steelhead

I don't think you will be sorry.









Dallas


----------



## OVTT

I just ordered mine from overstock (2" deluxe). Man I am going broke with all these "necessary" upgrades.







I dont even have the TT yet and I think I am 3k in upgrades and needed items for the TT. I had no idea of all the items we would need to get started. Thanks for the suggestions, Randy


----------



## campmg

Since I'm the only Outbackers' member without a post here I had to add a comment. We've only camped three nights but had the best sleep by far over the pop up we sold and this is on the plain mattress with no memory topper.


----------



## gone campin

campmg said:


> Since I'm the only Outbackers' member without a post here I had to add a comment. We've only camped three nights but had the best sleep by far over the pop up we sold and this is on the plain mattress with no memory topper.
> [snapback]101805[/snapback]​


campmg,
The memory foam WILL GIVE YOU THE BEST SLEEP EVER!!! Anywhere, anytime. You will not want to get out of bed it will be so good. You'll be saying to yourself, why didn't I do this sooner?

Linda


----------



## Lmbevard

Thought I might as well add another page to this discussion. Saw that Wally World now has a 8" foam mattress with 2" of memory foam on it for sale in their store for $229. Was thinking about buying one, cutting about 3" off of the end and adding a small extention to the end of the the bed so that my bed will be 77 to 78" long instead of 75. The mattress on the bed now allows my feet to hang over the end but there is a ridge that my heels rub on, it hurts!







but that will be a while, other things to buy like fuel for the truck so I can go camping more.









Larry


----------



## mountainlady56

I ended up with a Wally World comfort-zones mattress topper. It slept very well. HOWEVER, I'm seriously considering getting an air mattress for the queen beds, so I can make the thing up without having to have a winch to lift the darn mattress!! Outback didn't allow for 1" of movement on these things, that's for sure!!








Got a full day's exercise making up the queen bed, by myself!! WHOO!!
Darlene action


----------



## Devildog

I am worried my wife is going to feel the same way Darlene, she says it is a pain even without the topper on there!


----------



## prevish gang

Devildog said:


> I am worried my wife is going to feel the same way Darlene, she says it is a pain even without the topper on there!
> [snapback]102391[/snapback]​


I put my topper under the mattress pad and it never moves. We slept on ours this past weekend for the first time and miraculously there was no lower back ache when I woke up and no "dead shoulder" or arm due to pressure points. It was well worth the cost. Get an overfilled mattress protector for the top to give even a little more cushion and you will feel like you are sleeping on a cloud.

Darlene P.


----------



## RizFam

> QUOTE(Devildog @ Apr 17 2006, 07:52 PM)
> I am worried my wife is going to feel the same way Darlene, she says it is a pain even without the topper on there!
> 
> I put my topper under the mattress pad and it never moves. We slept on ours this past weekend for the first time and miraculously there was no lower back ache when I woke up and no "dead shoulder" or arm due to pressure points. It was well worth the cost. Get an overfilled mattress protector for the top to give even a little more cushion and you will feel like you are sleeping on a cloud.
> 
> Darlene P.


That is exactly what I did in my house & will do in the OB. The MF topper doesn't move under the mattress pad! I am also very glad that I bought it. I am still contemplating getting the pillows as well?

Tami


----------



## bouchfam

Watch how much padding you put on top of the foam. Memory foam works best with body heat - too thick of a pad and the mattress is just working like any other foam.


----------



## Lady Di

Our 3" memory foam from Overstock.com came with a mattress pad.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Devildog said:


> Ok, it is done, I order one for the house and one for the Outback, *hope it is worth all the hype that has built it up and made me spend $150!!!* Got it from Overstock by the way, checked the others, none on sale right now.
> [snapback]101711[/snapback]​


It is worth every penny. Every part of your body will thank you the morning after your first night on one of these.


----------



## JimWilson

Just when you thought this thread had died...









We got to try our 2" topper (also from overstock.com) this past weekend, and I have to say it made a noticeable difference. Which was surprising, because those memory foam mattresses I've laid on in the store were not comfortable to me. I was actually quiet certain it would be useless, but since the better half sleeps only on her side I knew we needed to do something for her. After two nights on the thing I have to admit that it does make a difference. Worth the money, IMHO.


----------



## OVTT

Just slept on mine and its great!


----------



## wolfwood

Ordered our MFTopper - went camping before it arrived - got home to find MF waiting on the stoop - unwrapped & placed MF in TT to "expand" - delivered Puff to dealer for warranty work - haven't seen either since. SOmeday we'll get to try it out.


----------



## 2500Ram

Just ordered 2 cal king with bonus pillows for $140 shipped to the door, only $1 shipping also now from overstock.com.

Memory Foam 2-inch Mattress Topper with Bonus Contour Pillows (Cal King)

It's a new promo I guess, same price with or without the pillows so I chose the receive free memory foam pillows









Bill.


----------



## Devildog

Did the same thing Bill, received the queen for the Outback this past Friday, haven't received the king for the house yet.

I did notice the pillows were not in the box with the queen, I hope they ship them with the king when it arrives, I would guess it will be here tomorrow...?!


----------



## Txcamper

Does the queen 4lb 2 inch topper at Overstock fit the mattress or is it a little bit narrow. Should we order the king size and cut it to fit??


----------



## tdvffjohn

Measure yours but the queen should fit fine, the length might need to be trimmed a little.

John


----------



## Devildog

I have not put mine on the bed as of yet, but that was my original question, and the answer I received was that it does fit fine, the queen that is.


----------



## Txcamper

I was wondering after reading this review on the Overstock.com website....

"I received this topper just 2 days after ordering it! I am very pleased with this product except for two things. I ordered the queen size, and it is too narrow for my bed. It needs to be about 3-4 inches wider. I feel like I just made my bed smaller by adding this topper. Now I'm wishing I got the king size & cut it to fit my mattress. Also, I wish it was just a little thicker. If I had it over to do, I'd get the 3" topper. I'd like to exchange it, but don't know if return shipping costs are worth it?"


----------



## JimWilson

Devildog said:


> I did notice the pillows were not in the box with the queen, I hope they ship them with the king when it arrives, I would guess it will be here tomorrow...?!


Did you unwrap the topper yet? With ours the pillows were wrapped up in the mattress, not packed separately in the box.


----------



## wolfwood

JimWilson said:


> Devildog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice the pillows were not in the box with the queen, I hope they ship them with the king when it arrives, I would guess it will be here tomorrow...?!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you unwrap the topper yet? With ours the pillows were wrapped up in the mattress, not packed separately in the box.
> [snapback]104806[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

...AND VERY thin!!! Didn't even notice ours until one fell out (foam to foam is "sticky"....so you may have to look for them)


----------



## Devildog

I will check it out this evening, the king size did come today, so I will be unwrapping it before the one for the Outback. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JimWilson

Allow the foam to expand at it's own rate -- don't force it or you could tear the foam. If the pillows are wrapped up in the topper they might be a bit difficult to separate at first. Let them expand naturally and they will come apart a lot easier.


----------



## Devildog

Slept on it for the first time last night, and believe it or not, I woke up without my back aching this morning. I don't know what it is, but it seems to have made a difference!


----------



## RVCarolina

Just got our 2", 4 pound topper from Overstock today. I went ahead and got the king size, and will trim to fit. Surprized at how heavy it is compared to regular foam. Its in the Outback expanding now.
We are headed to the beach in a couple of weeks, I'll report back on how it "sleeps". Yeah I know, this thread desperately needs more posts!
Fred


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Devildog said:


> Slept on it for the first time last night, and believe it or not, I woke up without my back aching this morning. I don't know what it is, but it seems to have made a difference!
> [snapback]105074[/snapback]​


See...you back is thanking you for finding the forum..


----------



## RizFam

Oregon_Camper said:


> Devildog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slept on it for the first time last night, and believe it or not, I woke up without my back aching this morning.Â I don't know what it is, but it seems to have made a difference!
> [snapback]105074[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> See...you back is thanking you for finding the forum..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]105241[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

We believe it DevilDog.....you were the one that needed extra convincing as I recall.







I am glad you finally decided to get it & I am also very glad that you are pleased with it









Tami


----------



## goneflyfishin

Txcamper said:


> "I received this topper just 2 days after ordering it! I am very pleased with this product except for two things. I ordered the queen size, and it is too narrow for my bed. It needs to be about 3-4 inches wider. I feel like I just made my bed smaller by adding this topper. Now I'm wishing I got the king size & cut it to fit my mattress. Also, I wish it was just a little thicker. If I had it over to do, I'd get the 3" topper. I'd like to exchange it, but don't know if return shipping costs are worth it?"


I hate to awaken this monster thread but I've read the whole thing (i think) and I'm still concerned about Txcamper's post above. Does anyone else agree with this?

I've been researching toppers and we haven't even slept in our new Outback yet but just trying out the mattresses proves there will be problems w/out a topper.

Also, it appears that Overstock.coms toppers do not come with a topper cover. Do you all feel it's necessary to pay the extra $29.99 for a cover or just putting it under a mattress cover will be fine?

Thanks!
Tammy


----------



## photosal

goneflyfishin said:


> "I received this topper just 2 days after ordering it! I am very pleased with this product except for two things. I ordered the queen size, and it is too narrow for my bed. It needs to be about 3-4 inches wider. I feel like I just made my bed smaller by adding this topper. Now I'm wishing I got the king size & cut it to fit my mattress. Also, I wish it was just a little thicker. If I had it over to do, I'd get the 3" topper. I'd like to exchange it, but don't know if return shipping costs are worth it?"


I hate to awaken this monster thread but I've read the whole thing (i think) and I'm still concerned about Txcamper's post above. Does anyone else agree with this?

I've been researching toppers and we haven't even slept in our new Outback yet but just trying out the mattresses proves there will be problems w/out a topper.

Also, it appears that Overstock.coms toppers do not come with a topper cover. Do you all feel it's necessary to pay the extra $29.99 for a cover or just putting it under a mattress cover will be fine?

Thanks!
Tammy
[/quote]

We bought the king size 3 inch topper, and DH cut it to fit the queen mattress. We did not buy a topper cover. We just put the topper under the mattress pad we already had on the bed. We love it. Made a huge difference in comfort.

Photosal


----------

